# So I did.



## nagchampa

Hola a todos 

Tengo un poco de confusión... ¿cómo se diría "so I did" en este contexto?:

I wanted to eat all the chocolates. So I did.
>Quería comer todos los chocolates. [So I did.]

Mis intentos:
"así que eso lo hice."
"así que lo hice."

No estoy seguro. ¿Alguien puede ayudar?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## albertovidal

Yo diría _"yo también" _(para no ser tan literal y dar la misma idea más formalmente)


----------



## nagchampa

Ah no, no es "so did I" sino "so I did." Tienen significados completamente diferentes.

La frase se habla por una sola persona. (yo) 

"Quería comer todos los chocolates. [-So I did]"
"Quería irme afuera de este país. [-So I did.]"


----------



## albertovidal

nagchampa said:


> Ah no, no es "so did I" sino "so I did." Tienen significados completamente diferentes.
> 
> La frase se habla por una sola persona. (yo)
> 
> "Quería comer todos los chocolates. [-So I did]"
> "Quería irme afuera de este país. [-So I did.]"




What's the "big" difference between "so I did" and "so did I"?


----------



## grubble

"so I did" = por lo tanto, lo hice  (so = therefore)

"so did I" = yo tambien lo hice  (so = also)


----------



## Agró

albertovidal said:


> What's the "big" difference between "so I did" and "so did I"?


So did I (yo también)
So I did (Así lo hice)

En la primera situación habría dos interlocutores.
En la segunda, solo uno.


----------



## pubman

albertovidal said:


> What's the "big" difference between "so I did" and "so did I"?




You can't say "so did I" in tis context because there  is no one else involved.


----------



## nagchampa

"So did I" significa que *yo también* hice algo.

Persona 1: "*Andrea comió el durazno.*"
Persona 2: "*So did I. Estaba MUY rico.*"

"So I did" puede significar un par de cosas, pero en este contexto se usa para enfatizar la acción.
"*Yo quería comer el durazno. [So I did.]*" -la parte de "so I did" me cuesta un poco y es lo que quiero averiguar como decir.


----------



## grubble

Agró said:


> So did I (yo también)
> So I did (*Así* lo hice) *?*
> 
> En la primera situación habría dos interlocutores.
> En la segunda, solo uno.


I wanted to eat all the chocolates. So I did (Therefore I did)


----------



## albertovidal

*grubble *and *Agró:* thanks for your explanations and for being so clear. I couldn't figure out a difference 'tween these two phrases
Entonces, para mí sería_ "Así que lo hice"_


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

I would translate chocolates as 'bombones' o 'chocolatinas'.


----------



## nagchampa

Muchas gracias a todos!

Iba a preguntarles cuál es más natural en Latino America, pero con la repuesta de albertovida creo que la tengo. Gracias, albertovidal! 

Saludos


----------



## nagchampa

Gracias, Sunshine on leith.


----------



## albertovidal

Para sacarme todas las dudas "so I did" ¿no debería escribirse "so*,* I did" (with a comma)?


----------



## grubble

albertovidal said:


> *grubble *and *Agró:* thanks for your explanations and for being so clear. I couldn't figure out a difference 'tween these two phrases
> Entonces, para mí sería_ "Así que lo hice"_


alberto - Does _ "Así que lo hice"_ mean_ "therefore I did"?_


----------



## albertovidal

*Sunshine*: por aquí (Argentina) los "bombones" no son necesariamente chocolates y "chocolatinas" ni la conozco como palabra.
Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

grubble said:


> alberto - Does _ "Así que lo hice"_ mean_ "therefore I did"?_



I would translate "therefore I did" as _"por lo tanto lo hice"_


----------



## nagchampa

Hmmm, creo que depende... pero en este contexto creo que "So I did." no necesita una coma. Pero si quieres escribirlo con "artistic license" acentuando una pausa, se puede escribir así (so, I did). (Pero no soy experto de gramática)


----------



## noisok

Lo que alberto quiere decir con la coma pienso yo es que posiblemente, si uno se dijese esa frase asi mismo marcara una pausa después del por tanto, simulando que uno mismo hace de segunda persona. No es que tenga mucha ciencia, es seguramente que naturalmente saldria.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

albertovidal said:


> *Sunshine*: por aquí (Argentina) los "bombones" no son necesariamente chocolates y "chocolatinas" ni la conozco como palabra.
> Saludos



Quizá esto corresponda a otro hilo...

Te refieres a qué los bombones pueden ser chicas guapas? O a un alimento en forma pequeña redondeada como un bombón (canapé) de salmón ahumado?

Chocolatinas está en el diccionario, trocitos de forma rectangular, para diferenciar de los bombones.

En España, chocolates para referirse a bombones me parece que no se usa, pero llevo más de 20 años fuera...


----------



## grubble

albertovidal said:


> I would translate "therefore I did" as _"por lo tanto lo hice"_


I am getting very confused about this translation 

Las frases_ "Por lo tanto lo hice" y  "Así que lo hice" _ ¿son casi iguales?

My try

I wanted to eat all the chocolates. _So I did._

Quería comer todos los chocolates. _Por lo tanto lo hice/Así que lo hice

¿no?


Aaargh! No entiendoooo!
_


----------



## noisok

Por lo tanto= asi que son lo mismo ¿Cual es el problema? Pero a mi me gusta más con coma. Por lo tanto, lo hice. 
Es que ese tipo de monologos igual es más propicio de darse cuando estas penoso y no tienes a nadie.


----------



## grubble

noisok said:


> Por lo tanto= asi que son lo mismo  ¿Cual es el problema? Pero a mi me gusta más con coma. Por lo tanto, lo hice.
> Es que ese tipo de monologos igual es más propicio de darse cuando estas penoso y no tienes a nadie.


Thanks noisok -  I didn't understand the exact meaning of " así que". My problem was the exact opposite of the one that started this thread!

You have answered my question.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Well, if we're splitting hairs....
I would say 'Por lo tanto, lo hice' corresponds to 'Therefore, I did it'. (More matter of fact?, Cause-effect?)

and 'So I did it' to 'Así que, lo hice' (More defiant, I shouldn't have done it, but I did it, I ate them all!)


----------



## nagchampa

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Well, if we're splitting hairs....
> I would say 'Por lo tanto, lo hice' corresponds to 'Therefore, I did it'. (More matter of fact?, Cause-effect?)
> 
> and 'So I did it' to 'Así que, lo hice' (More defiant, I shouldn't have done it, but I did it, I ate them all!)



Bueno, entonces es confirmado. "Así que, lo hice." es lo que quiero decir en este contexto. Con desafío! (me gusta tu descripción!). Solo usé "comer chocolates" por un ejemplo, no quería crear otro debate jaja 

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## Pinairun

I wanted to eat all the chocolates. 
So I did = Así que _me los comí_, me parece más natural.


----------



## albertovidal

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Quizá esto corresponda a otro hilo...
> 
> Te refieres a qué los bombones pueden ser chicas guapas? O a un alimento en forma pequeña redondeada como un bombón (canapé) de salmón ahumado?
> 
> Chocolatinas está en el diccionario, trocitos de forma rectangular, para diferenciar de los bombones.
> 
> En España, chocolates para referirse a bombones me parece que no se usa, pero llevo más de 20 años fuera...



No dije que no exista "chocolatinas" sino que nunca había escuchado la palabra. Aquí le decimos _"chocolatines"_
Y "bombones" pueden ser "confituras" de forma cuasi redondeadas. (Por ejemplo, el _bombón de fruta abrillantada_ (candied fruit balls) no tiene chocolate)


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Nagchampa:'Solo usé "comer chocolates" por un ejemplo, no quería crear otro debate jaja '

You got a bargain there, two for the price of one. 


Alberto:' Y "bombones" pueden ser "confituras" de forma cuasi redondeadas. (Por ejemplo, el _bombón de fruta abrillantada_ (candied fruit balls)'

You are agreeing with me here that bombones can be appied to any bite-size, rounded piece of food, right?


----------



## albertovidal

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Nagchampa:'Solo usé "comer chocolates" por un ejemplo, no quería crear otro debate jaja '
> 
> You got a bargain there, two for the price of one.
> 
> 
> Alberto:' Y "bombones" pueden ser "confituras" de forma cuasi redondeadas. (Por ejemplo, el _bombón de fruta abrillantada_ (candied fruit balls)'
> 
> You are agreeing with me here that bombones can be applied to any bite-size, rounded piece of food, right?



"Bombones" are _always_ sweet. whereas, "canapes" are savory.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Not on this side of the pond, Alberto:

http://www.delicooks.com/en/receips/appetizers/smoked-salmon-and-fresh-cheese-bon-bons

and the ultimate Scottish canape: the haggis bonbon
http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/features?articleid=4360068


----------



## albertovidal

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Not on this side of the pond, Alberto:
> 
> http://www.delicooks.com/en/receips/appetizers/smoked-salmon-and-fresh-cheese-bon-bons
> 
> and the ultimate Scottish canape: the haggis bonbon
> http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/features?articleid=4360068



Then "bon bon" is a false friend for "bombón".
"Canapé" : *3.     * m. Porción de pan o de hojaldre cubierta con una pequeña cantidad de comida que se suele servir como aperitivo._Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_Imágenes canapés

_

_


----------



## k-in-sc

Savory "bonbons" are just a foodie thing. They're not what you normally think of as a bonbon, which is sweet.


----------



## Moritzchen

Bombones argentinos.
Más bombones argentinos. 


*bombón**1**.* (Del fr. _bonbon_, voz infantil, bueno, bueno).
*1. *m. Pieza pequeña de chocolate, que en su interior puede contener licor, crema u otro relleno dulce.
*2. *m. coloq. Persona joven y atractiva.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## k-in-sc

The second link doesn't work. I can probably use my imagination, though


----------



## Moritzchen

Try again.
I had some trouble with the time machine.


----------



## albertovidal

*Bombones de fruta abrillantada en Argentina (sin chocolate)
Aquí
Y aquí
*


----------

